# Forum More Stuff Go to Whoa!  My biggest project yet.

## Spottiswoode

Thought I should document my project. It started a while ago (12  months), but will help to keep a record of it all. We purchased a  renovated house which didn't need much work, other than the bedrooms  were decorated for older girls and we have three younger boys and don't  do pink. Seems like an easy job but... The house had four bedrooms,  three upstairs and one downstairs. The upper floor is built into the  roof space sort of in that old English style with a couple of gables in  the front, but a deck out the back for the view. The two kids rooms had  big walk in robes built into the roof cavity approx 3mx3m each with  additional space that could be utilised in the corners of the bedrooms  provided we were happy with an odd ceiling line (we are). So Plan A became: 
Remove the grey parts, and install the blue, easy right? 
(editing becuase I couldn't get the pic to work). Part of the original plan was to move the kids into one room while the third was built, but after two nights of struggling to get them to bed that went out the window and the biggest kid got to live in a cupboard for a while (shown as bed 4 in the plan) 
about 6 at night on our second night in the house out came the saw, hammers etc.

----------


## Marc

You are losing a lot of room to that hallway between the bedrooms.
I like the kid in the cupboard idea ... why didn't I think of that ?

----------


## Spottiswoode

Only problem with the kid in the cupboard was the walk through aspect of the other two rooms, created more than a few fights.
As time went on the plans got updated to: 
Dont know why I renamed the bedrooms, but anyway, bedroom 2 has a sloped ceiling, approx 45degrees from the blue sections of wall to the left of the plan. 
A cross section of bed 2 is below. Remove the green wall, install roof windows (blue) and red stud walls. 
Bed 3 has a sloped section in the top left corner and bed 4 has sloped sections in both lower left and right as the window is built into the gable section of roof. I planned to remove the returns in the bed 3/4 walls to inclrease the floor space to make up for what was lost with the corridor. All rooms end up as a decent size with the smallest, Bed 3 being 3.8x3.3

----------


## Spottiswoode

I've been learning as I go, and probably done some stuff back to front in hindsight, but that's how you learn right? 
Stage one was to install the corridor so I could move some of the other walls. The existing wall between the bedrooms was carry some supports for the roof so these had to be moved to the new corridor walls. 
This created a temporary narrow dark corridor. 
Until stripping out some plasterboard so I could work around it a bit and create a new corridor wall about 200mm away form the existing dividing wall. A few questioned why it needed moving, but now it's done it lines up nicely with the existing hallway wall. 
The two walls shown above, with evidence of the pink that just had to go. I'm not sure my boys enjoyed living in a construction zone, but it's part of the fun of renovating isn't it?
shot with the existing wall removed and a new door for bed 2 down the end. The door on the right here is for a linen cupboard and is at the angle so it works with the bathroom door that wasn't getting moved because it would have involved redoing a very new bathroom. 
This stage was about the end of September 2015, with starting in earnest in late August after the initial wardrobe wall out in early May.

----------


## OBBob

You're as bad as me... it's all so easy on paper.   :Biggrin:

----------


## Spottiswoode

It took quite a while to determine what sort of window to put in the roof. Another gable?(or is it dormer?) In the end the roof velux roof windows were the easiest, not disturbing the roofline much and only requiring one day's install by professionals. I wasn't going to tackle roof work myself. 
The windows were going right where there was a supporting beam for the rafters, so a couple of LVLs, one above and one below were installed to replace it. 
This shot shows the space in the roof cavity that is to be used. It also appeared that the previous owners, who did a lot of work installed the two walk in robes to the kids bedrooms, which appeared to show that the whole space had been roof storage previously and seems to be a lot of unused potential living space. Having some light in there made it much easier to work in too.

----------


## Spottiswoode

Part of the project was to cut a decent sized manhole into the garage ceiling to get materials into the roof. I could just get the framing timbers in at a careful angle, nudging the garage roller door and then cut them in the roof space in the pic above rather than trdging up and down the stairs, or cutting in the living area. 
Also in the photo is a steel beam in the photo that was a bit more difficult to get into the roof. I did some measurements, and worked out that by removing the roller door the beam would fit meaning the roof didn't need to be pulled apart and a crane hired. Being around 150kg made it a bit of a challenge, but winching it up and in worked. I got a couple of load rated pulleys, some decent rope and shackles and winched it inside bit by bit. 
After a few weekends of getting the wall ready to remove the beam was ready to put into position. Another 'easy' task. Process of winching up each end in turn, tensioning the 'safety' straps and repeat. Took about an hour to get it close to position and then another three to get it into final position. All on a nice hot day working pretty much in the roof cavity. Very satisfying to have it in place though, even more so once the wall was out.

----------


## paddyjoy

Looking good, keep the photos coming  :2thumbsup:  I feel your pain with all the beams and tight spaces.

----------


## OBBob

> Looking good, keep the photos coming  I feel your pain with all the beams and tight spaces.

  I seem to recall some winching discussions on your project to Paddy.  :Smilie:

----------


## Spottiswoode

I think I've got it pretty good in terms of tight spaces compared to some of the projects I've seen. I can walk around in 75% of the ceiling space as it's nice and tall. The garage is below where most of the construction work was happening so cutting an access hole wasn't an issue. Then there is a back deck with stairs for bringing in materials without having to get up the internal stairs that turn around 180degrees 3/4 the way up and the rear yard is easily accessible. 
Next stage was framing up the new sections and sticking up some plasterboard.  
Before the new gyproc I went up we had a bit of an issue with a possum. Most nights it was ok, he'd leave at dusk and come back at dawn. However one night he had a lady friend visit. I got up in the wee hours trying to find out where they came from or were going to and chased them around the ceiling space with a stick for a while. At one point when back in the living area I spotted the two of them running across the open framing while my son was fast asleep in his construction zone. Consequently spent another few hours making sure the unwelcome visitors stayed up the other end of the house and didn't try to get comfortable in a bed somewhere.

----------


## Spottiswoode

Once the bedroom was painted up it was time for the biggest kid to move in. Just in time for Christmas and finally in the bed he picked out on his birthday way back in May. The final push to get the plaster and painting sorted was in unpleasant hot weather, but it had to be done. That also meant the littlest finally got out of his cot and into a big boy bed.   
After that was a couple of days off to relax and enjoy the holiday season. Typically though the weather went a bit south for a few days but the cool allowed me to get into the roof space and install a couple more LVLs so I could take out the wasted floor space in the corner of the other two bedrooms. Unfortunately only useless blurry pictures of those bits.

----------


## phild01

Good looking room :2thumbsup:

----------


## Bloss

> You're as bad as me... it's all so easy on paper.

  You use paper? I find it's easy in my head . . . then it's only me that knows what went wrong . . .  :Biggrin:  :Redface:

----------


## Spottiswoode

> You use paper? I find it's easy in my head . . . then it's only me that knows what went wrong . . .

  I've been using that technique too, although the starting point needed to be described to my better half. No paper, no fancy CAD programs just a screen shot of the plan and doodling over it with a drawing program on an fruit flavoured tablet device. The 'plans' in the first post are more like a works as ex.

----------


## Spottiswoode

So the second room to attack is now called Bedroom 3. Kid2 got moved  into Kid1's new room. Poor Christmas holiday weather and a pool in the  backyard to keep the kids entertained on the hot days meant I was able  to strip, re-jig the space, frame, plaster and paint in just under 2  weeks. There wasn't any serious work in the framing as the LVLs in the  ceiling were already to go and the major wall moving had been completed  to get the first room sorted, but it was a short project compared to the  last room taking several months.  
The boys got used to the plastic bubble wrap bedspreads/dust sheet after a while. 
Stripped and corner framing removed. The gyprock on the left of pic was just used as a temporary bedhead and was turned the correct way at plaster phase. 
Shows the sticky-outy-bit of ceiling above the ladder. Built in robes are installed to the right of the shot. 
I contemplated altering the ceiling line so the sloped section was all  the way across the room, but it was going to be too close to the top of  the window and we don't mind the little sticky-outy bit.

----------


## OBBob

> You use paper? I find it's easy in my head . . . then it's only me that knows what went wrong . . .

  Virtual encrypted paper ...  :Smilie:

----------


## Spottiswoode

> Virtual encrypted paper ...

  The encryption can be broken like the old lemon juice hidden writing - by holding a flame under it!

----------


## Spottiswoode

Had a week or so break after room two got to 90% completion then time to  get back into it. Next was to move the littlest into his brother's room  for a while and complete the next space. Stripping it out was quick in early Feb 16 - the construction phase not so quick once it was back into work, school etc. 
Plan was to square out the room by removing the sections either side of the window and square it up. You can sort of see here the increase in room width. The old wall will become the front of built in robe and the new wall is in place behind with bracing.

----------


## Spottiswoode

I discovered that the load bearing wall behind the plywood in the pic above was not supported except by the yellow tongue flooring and th floroing had sunk a bit. This meant I needed to cut out a section of floor and replace it. 
You can see the deflection here:   
Once the flooring was replaced, installed some insulation against the weatherboards around the window, framed up the new work and got stuck into plastering.   
I say 'got stuck into' but in reality it took from early Feb to mid April to get the room completed.  
Installed more wall stuff  
Still not crash hot at plastering so it took a fair bit of sanding to get it right. Practice makes better - not perfect.

----------


## Spottiswoode

I took a week off work back in May to get some work done. Too much other stuff getting in the way. As it turns out I ended up looking after sick kids on two of those days, then had other stuff going on as well so didn't get as much as I wanted done.  
Went a bit backwards moving back into completed rooms to install the wardrobe door bulkheads. Due to limited planning it wasn't until I got to the third room that I could work out exactly what height to build the doors. Ended up with approx 300mm bulkhead at the top and pretty happy with the proportions. 
Back to room 1 
Room 2 needed the back of the linen press installed (centre of the pic below), and a bulkhead. Up until now this room had two doors in it, I'd been leaving tools and stuff in front of it to discourage kids using both at once.  
THe robes were fitted out using all the existing melamine robe stuff. I only needed to buy one piece for the top shelf in one robe. Some modification was required to a couple of bits, cutting them down to size to fit, but overall it went well. Once completed it was time to get the robe door man back to final measure and order the doors. White glass sliders with brushed alloy trim, they look good too (but no pics yet strangely). Originally I wanted to put in hinged doors to help encourage the kids to keep them closed, but that idea went away  :Eek:  
The week also got to completing the hallway. 
The carpet in the hallway shows how little the wall on the right was moved - but it was necessary for it to line up with the existing wall at front of shot. Luckily there was a tin of paint left in the garage from the previous owner that matched the wall colour so I was able to paint without doing the rest of the stairwell (yet)

----------


## travelislife

Great work! Have you got any pics of your installed wardrobes? Just thinking of what we are going to do with ours.

----------


## Spottiswoode

Thanks. I don't have any pictures of the wardrobes ... yet.  
From the existing WIR robe installations I had a number of units of varying sizes:
3 sets of drawers approx 700 wide 4 drawers (slight variations in them)
2 'pigeon hole' units approx 1120 wide with three columns of shelves
4 600 wide shelf units 
The built in spaces were different width and depth also due to room design. Being all boys there wasn't any great reason to install a lot of hang space. Each robe has one shelf across the whole top section at about 1800 high. 
Bed 2 was the most simple being a rectangular section. It has right end drawers, left end pigeon holes with full length hang between. The drawers had to have the back lopped off and replaced the 16mm board with 3mm to fit the robe depth.  
Bed 3 I had to modify one pigeon hole section to suit a stepped narrow depth in the robe with plumbing behind it. In bringing this forward as far as possible there was a gap at the back which now has shoe shelving so the space wasn't wasted, it was just wider than a shoe and just the right depth. It's not perfect for access, but keeps the space used.  
Bed 4, has a return section because the roof slopes and the doors wouldn't fit full height. Not wanting to waste the space I installed the return in the wall and fitted a shelf unit in 'sideways'. This meant the hanging space was on the left end of the doors and now the shelving is in the middle of the two doors meaning access isn't perfect behind the sliding doors either way they are opened. 
Twas 'good fun' getting the layout the most effective for the space with what I already had. I'm currently left with 2 600 wide shelf units to go into the main WIR (or somewhere else). The main bedroom WIR is probably going to end up mostly with modular wire shelving/hanging

----------


## travelislife

Thanks! Heaps of information there.

----------


## Spottiswoode

Still haven't got any pics of the wardrobes. Oops. 
Once the paint had dried on the hallway and the wardrobe doors were installed it was time to move to the walk in robe in the master bedroom. Originally a pretty small space with an awkward door that required opening, stepping in, closing the door, then stepping behind it to access half the space. Additionally the hanging space was on a sloped section so that the back of the hangers kept banging on the walls. In the wardrobe space was an access door to some roof cavity space which was pretty much wasted, you can store stuff in there, but it is at the mercy of dust, heat, cold and unwelcome critters. 
The door (open) with the hanging space on the right. 
Looking into the 'wasted' storage space 
Plan, remove the blue, install some extra flooring, re-jig the roof supports, replace the swing door with a sliding cavity door then frame up (red), insulate, plaster and fit out. While working out the plan somebody asked about the possibility of a laundry chute, so that's going in too because the laundry is down below.

----------


## Spottiswoode

I got a bit of a shock when I looked closely into the space for the new flooring. Some muppet had installed a chimney for a fireplace downstairs, but cut through a bearer and not re-supported it. In doing so they had also cut away a base plate for a load bearing wall (that also happened to be only sitting on yellow tongue). Sure, it's been there for a long while now, but I'd rather it was properly supported   
I tidied it up, braced it with some more timber and covered it up.

----------


## travelislife

> I got a bit of a shock when I looked closely into the space for the new flooring. Some muppet had installed a chimney for a fireplace downstairs, but cut through a bearer and not re-supported it. In doing so they had also cut away a base plate for a load bearing wall (that also happened to be only sitting on yellow tongue). Sure, it's been there for a long while now, but I'd rather it was properly supported   
> I tidied it up, braced it with some more timber and covered it up.

  That's ridiculous!

----------


## Spottiswoode

Once the floor was supported and sorted it was time to knock out some rafter props and install new framing. The fun part was getting the birdsmouth cutouts from the rafters all lining up. Once finished I realise that some o fthem look to have sagged a little, or been installed slightly differently so I'll unfortunately need to batten them out before plasterboard goes in.
Looking into the extension 
Looking back into the old.

----------


## Spottiswoode

Once the framing was complete and I had a bit more room to move it was door time. Remove the existing swing door, carefully remove the frame, one side of plasterboard and framing and install a cavity slider. All went pretty straight forward, even manage to miss a nail and pull the back out of the remaining gyprock and leave the face intact. The multi-tool was great for cutting out the rest of the nails and helping remove some of the adhesive, although the adhesive didn't cut, but melted into a gooey mess on the hot blade. 
Working above the door on the outside was more difficult as the bit of plasterboard was so narrow due to the shape of the sloped section being about 30mm above the doorway. 
Frame removed - careful now. 
Cavity frame installed, glued and clamped. Note the small bit of top coat filling up the divot where a nail pulled the back out of the board.

----------


## Spottiswoode

Next task was the laundry chute. Bought some 300mm wide melamine to make it up.  
Started by cutting a hole into the old ceiling plasterboard, first holes went into the wrong spo, luckily there was a top plate beneath it so it didn't go through and make a hole that needed patching. Revisited the location and got it above the washing machine, then cut out a larger section to work with. It was about 900mm from the upstairs floor to the top of the cupboard, a melamine unit fitted as a built in wall unit. It was near impossible to reach down from above to mark it out. Clamped some boards in place, stretch down as far as possible and mark it with a pencil. Must have been up and down the stairs 50 times in the process. Used an extension bit on the drill to drill through so I could see where  to cut from below. Emptied everything out of the cupboard bar the  washing machine and shut myself in there to try and contain some of the  dust from the cut. 
From the 900mm vertical drop had a 1500mm 45ish degree section to get it into the wall in the walk in robe. I tested it by dummying up a ramp and a couple of old rags slid down nicely.  
On to the build. 
Framed up a section for a prefab hatch door 
Voila, laundry chute. Still need to work out what sort of catch zone will go in above the washing machine, but it works. 
The hatch door has been taken off until the gyprock is fitted, and temporarily backfilled with an offcut so no construction debris ends up down there.

----------


## Spottiswoode

Progress has been slow the last couple of weeks. Sick kid, sick me... still. I've managed to get the insulation in, put in a manhole hatch to access the remaining space, and get about 60% of the gyprock up but ran out of steam and for the last week and a half the door has been shut. Had a sparky come and install some new GPOs for the downlights and a new circuit for an exhaust fan before the gyprock went in.  
Without being knocked down by illness it probably would have been up to paint stage by now.  :Annoyed:

----------


## Spottiswoode

Yesterday was a momentous day. After spending some time on Saturday getting most of the rest of the gyprock up Sunday morning finished it off except for a couple of little filler bits. Then it was time to get chuck all the off its into the trailer and put most of the tools back into the garage. For the first time in about 12 months the storage area at the top of the landing is now clear, the corridor is clear, the master bedroom floor has been reclaimed by bedroom stuff. 
Still need to finish the plastering in the wardrobe and paint it, fit all the skirts and arcs and get the carpet done, but the light is at the end of the tunnel.

----------


## Spottiswoode

... And then you wander into the cupboard under the stairs this morning and realise that you should have kept a few of the unused gyprock offcuts to line said cupboard with. Grrrr.

----------


## OBBob

> ... And then you wander into the cupboard under the stairs this morning and realise that you should have kept a few of the unused gyprock offcuts to line said cupboard with. Grrrr.

  YES! I could hold onto plaster for years and not have a use for it until the day after I throw it out!

----------


## Spottiswoode

Luckily the under stairs cupboard relining is a looooonnnnng way down 'the list'

----------


## Marc

Wow Spotti, you sure worked hard on this one. That is a BIG project.
Love the flue installation 'details'. That must be the same dude that installed the old fireplace out our holiday house. 6" pipes with no lining straight through the ceiling and the metal roof. No lining and no flushing either.  
Must love them ...  :Smilie:

----------


## Spottiswoode

> Wow Spotti, you sure worked hard on this one. That is a BIG project.
> Love the flue installation 'details'. That must be the same dude that installed the old fireplace out our holiday house. 6" pipes with no lining straight through the ceiling and the metal roof. No lining and no flushing either.  
> Must love them ...

  Its been a long project, in the scheme of things I've pretty much kept it in the existing footprint and roofline so a lot less than a lot of other projects on here. I can see how people end up spending years on a renovation. I've missed quite a few soccer sessions due to building. 
I'm not a builder and have been 'interested' to see some of the construction techniques, obviously the most scary was the chimney install. Makes me wonder if the installers/builders were actually dodgy/lazy and couldn't be bothered, or merely incompetent and didn't know. There are reasons I like to do my own work, one being I can do it what I think is properly and I only have myself to blame if it goes wrong.

----------


## Marc

How did you patch up that floor joist?

----------


## Spottiswoode

Didn't get any pics, but squared up each end and a cross brace across the top sitting in joist hangers off the joist each side and a longitudinal section glued and screwed on either side under the cross braces

----------


## Marc

That should take care of it.  :Smilie:

----------


## Spottiswoode

Time for a couple more pics. I finally got around to getting a camera sorted out. Please excuse the fisheye effect of the gopro, phone camera can't catch much of the walk in due to the shape of the room.
Wardrobe doors from many posts back.
From the third reno room 
Triple doors due to the length of the robe in the second reno room.  
Looking north in the walk-in with the return to the right of the shot. It's big enough to be hiding my folding work bench. 
Looking south, and showing the laundry chute hatch, that I made a bit too high because I didn't allow for battening out the rafters and a manhole at floor level to access the roof space.  
Plastering is underway - and still sucks. 
Robe fit-out discussion and measure on thursday to work out what to do with the space.

----------


## Spottiswoode

Crikey, this keeps dragging on. Finally finished sanding the plaster work. I spent a few hours on Saturday but couldn't finish, was completely done. Finished Sunday morning having left a couple of kgs of sweat in there. Doesn't help having square set ceiling, sooooo many joints. didn't help having some time in the garden and shovelling half a dozen barrow loads of river gravel into garden beds either. My arms feel like they are made of lead now. 
Was going to slap a coat of undercoat on last night, but realised too late there was none left. Another hardware trip ordered for lunch time today.  
got a quote for the robe fit out, then went to their showroom and redesigned the whole thing ourselves. It's just easier to see it up close and get a feel for the design. still waiting for revised price though.

----------


## Spottiswoode

Three night shifts in a row, painting. 1st night was the worst, the roller extension was stuck at a length that was too long and kept banging the walls so tried sans extension, not fun. Trip to the green shed next day to purchase new extension, that happened to be same length at its minimum as the old one in its stuck position. Back again to exchange for a nice short one and soooo much easier than trying to roll with out an extension. 
Robe fit out guy is coming back tomorrow for a check measure, so hopefully a couple of weeks and it will be in. That will leave skirts and arcs and carpet.... Followed by new jobs, like a proper garage sort, car repairs, repair fencing, replace deck..... The list is long!

----------


## SlowMick

list sounds like it is getting longer each day....

----------


## Spottiswoode

Yup, got two new future projects since the last list. New mailbox and rebuild pool pump hut. 
Just ordered the fit out for the walk in, 12th Jan. Dammit, not finished before Christmas.

----------


## Spottiswoode

It's been a while. Summer was too hot to work, although I did spend 4 days in searing heat replacing the back fence that had fallen down. That was after the neighbour freaked out their dog could get into our yard. I was almost wanting the horrid little thing to get into the yard so I could give it a quick size 10, damn thing looks like it wants to rip your head off when you look over the fence (that had largely blown down).   
 The robe fit out has been completed. All the arcs are now installed with skirts to go. I tried cleaning off some of the horrible paint job on the old skirts/arcs and spent too much time and didn't get far so went with new for all bits that will get painted, but reused the bits that are stained. It was easy to get the same profile in finger jointed/primed, but would have had to get custom made to get the same profile in raw.  
With all the wet weather of late, in going into one of the bedrooms the corner was wet and there is some bubbling of paint in the plastering. Might need to replace it which sucks and the roof needs some work to prevent further leaks. It's not a bad leak, as in not flooding, but is still wet enough to be a problem. Sad face.

----------


## Spottiswoode

Carpet ordered!  
The roof was found to have a couple of issues that have been sorted, so hopefully no more leaks. Fixed by a roofer mate in exchange for a washing machine. Would have cost a lot at market rates for 5 min work. He had to harness up and climb over from the back and was leaning on the ropes the whole time. I did have a crack at throwing a rope over and then using an abseil harness but when I climbed out the window I promptly climbed right back in.  
The skirting took a while, especially the painting bit. I don't like painting skirts etc but it wasn't as hard as I thought without carpet and with nice wide skirts.  
Now ive got to rip up the carpet and screw down the squeaky floors before the 20th

----------


## Moondog55

I've ripped up the carpet here but I still haven't securely screwed down our squeaky floor

----------


## SlowMick

i screwed down the squeaky floor, had carpet installed and now it squeaks in new and exciting places.

----------


## Spottiswoode

I started trying to find all the squeaks and screwing them down, but it is almost as easy to do the whole lot. I'm sure it will still squeak a bit, but the bits I've done are so far so good. My wife got home after I'd been busy with the impact driver and said 'you haven't done much', but I'd knocked in about 150 screws. Back to the screw supply shop for more!

----------


## Spottiswoode

After creating a couple of headaches (not me, had earmuffs on) and 700 odd screws using an impact driver the flora are relatively squeak free. Certainly a lot better than before I screwed up. Still a couple of spots that creak, but nowhere near as bad. 
Almost two coats of paint, the stairwell was too high to do a second coat and the colour was the same, so I decided it didn't really need the second coat. I was at the top of the extension ladder and using a roller extension with one of those stupid slider/edger tools for the first coat and it wasn't worth repeating.  
Carpet's going in today!!!

----------


## Spottiswoode

The carpet went down very nicely. The carpet layer commented it was nice to actually lay some decent carpet for a change, his off-sided commented that we chose the hard way to lay the carpet (near 11m run with odd shapes), but it was a better job for it and the way he would have done it in his house. It is really nice to have a quiet, soft floor to walk on after all this time.  
job complete!! Well, except for the five doors that now need trimming, and I really should update the hinges and catch plates...

----------


## DavoSyd

i am soooo looking forwards to screwing down our floorboards to stop the random squeaks, then lay some quality carpet...  
congrats on your success!

----------


## Optimus

Pics? 
I just laid new carpet which in turn turned into new doors...  
Gee the price of getting new doors adds up fast, 
doors were $180 each 
Hinges $20 each set
Handles $80 each
Paint and bits n pieces (sandpaper brushes/rollers) $350ish total
Door stops to match the new handles ($20?? Each) 
Then i had to repaint all the jambs to suit the  gloss doors (previous had semi gloss) 
Next job re paint all the skirts  :Annoyed:

----------


## OBBob

> ...  
> Next job re paint all the skirts

  ... and before you know it that carpet is looking worn and it's time to start again!   :Biggrin:

----------


## Spottiswoode

The hallway. From behind this shot was a full width carpet run in the bedroom. THe same run continued down to the end of the hall to reduce the number of joints.  
Looking into the completed Walk in robe. There is a drawer unit around to the right at the far end and another behind the photo too. Think the layout is about as good as we could get.

----------


## Spottiswoode

Finally got to trimming the last 4 doors today. Been a bit slack becuase it's nearly done. Replaced hinges and striker plates from rusty, worn brass plate to satin chrome to match the door handles. Once that was done I grabbed a little paint brush and touched up a few spots in 3 rooms and 3 colours undpfortunately. Took the last paint downstairs and was about to call the job finally finished... but just as I was about to remembered the extra shelves to go into the wardrobe.  :Doh:   Too late in the day, it'll have to wait!

----------

